# Penny loafers and suits



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Since the thread I started about the "suitability" of wearing a OCBD with a suit despite the objection of many fashion writers and menswear "experts" created a lot of opinions...let me throw out an even more controversial combination. Penny Loafers and suits? Not just the Alden LHS variety, or the full strap sleeker model with a more pointed toe...but any well crafted, good looking, well cared for quality penny loafer. Some consider this anathema...but I was intrigued when reading a book on men's fashion when the author mentioned a well known executive in NYC fashion circles who made it a personal fashion statement to always wear well polished black penny loafers with his impeccable tailor made charcoal grey suits. Forget the always wear lace ups with a suit...too many well dressed men wear tassel, bit, or full strap loafers with suits for that ole bromide to hold water except in the most formal setting. But I admit to being somewhat conflicted when it comes to penny loafers and suits. What say you?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

No. (Didn't like just one word, but more are not needed!)


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

I've worn Alden 986s with a tan poplin suit. I've worn Alden for BB black shell cordovan loafers with a navy poplin suit. That's as far as I've gone, and I didn't feel quite right either time. I'd never wear Weejuns with a suit of any sort.

Whatever floats your boat, though, and you'll likely receive plenty of support here for your proposition (along with a request or two to check the archives).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Not penny loafers but Tassels...now you're talking!


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Penny loafers with seersucker and poplin suits, sometimes with socks and sometimes without. That's about it.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I guess my take on this is that, unlike OCBDs and tassels -- which obviously go well with a suit (look at Squire's "curriculum" thread for inspiration) -- pairing penny loafers and a suit is bit of a stretch. I'd say that it is acceptable with a more casual suit, such as poplin (as others have mentioned) or maybe seersucker.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I see it (and worse) all the time in court and elsewhere, but I'll not do it. 

That's why I have lace-up suit shoes (AE Byron in burg. and black) - I like to wear them with when I wear suits - otherwise, they would not get worn.

minor disclaimer: I would wear my calf tassel loafers with suits in a less formal setting (i.e. wedding) as well.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I have worn with poplin suits, but I would not wear with any other suits (except seersucker).


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

OK, I relent, I would wear them with a poplin or seersucker suit.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I don't have penny loafers at the moment, but when I did, I did it.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> OK, I relent, I would wear them with a poplin or seersucker suit.


And with a corduroy suit. But when wearing said combinations I would know all the while that I had crossed my own line of acceptability and vow never to do it again until the next time.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

*I've done it.*

I've worn penny loafers with a suit, but it was a poplin number. Seems as though my father does wear loafers of some sort with suits as well. (He's always been a Weejun wearer as long as I can remember.)


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Why not? If you find them comfortable wear them. Alden makes a wing tip tassel kiltie and looks good with a suit. Many people wear lace up shoes because they are on their feet a lot.


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think a pair of penny loafers would work great with a poplin suit, followed by seersucker. 

I think you could get away with pairing them with worsted wool, but I'd choose lace up oxfords first or tassel loafers second before pairing penny loafers with this kind of suit, and it would have to be a deluxe model like a shell LHS or another well-cared for option.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Same here. I actually prefer penny loafers with poplin suits; however, I haven't owned a poplin suit for quite a few years.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

A "dressy" penny loafer like the Alden LHS can work (IMO) with a suit, although it's definitely a casual look more appropriate for less formal-looking suiting fabrics (e.g., the aforementioned poplins). The typical Bass Weejun, however, is a no-no.


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

I do it on days that I have traveled to give a lecture and then am going to the airport to come back. I don't love the concept, but my 986's are often the best pair of shoes in the room, and it makes going through security much easier.

I though about wearing bals to the lecture then changing on the way to the airport, but vanity is not worth the hassle.


----------



## A world beyond fleece (Feb 20, 2008)

Who comes up with these absurd rules like "No penny loafers with a suit?" Sorry, that's just silly.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Brooksfan said:


> And with a corduroy suit. But when wearing said combinations I would know all the while that I had crossed my own line of acceptability and vow never to do it again until the next time.


Hmmm . . . . ? As I stare down at my Dexter beef rolls.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Even before being initiated to AAAC, this is one thing that always seemed wrong to me. Pennies just are not dress shoes. With poplins would work, but I wear poplin suits in fairly casual situations.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

babycatcher said:


> vanity is not worth the hassle.


And 986s and 987s are so easy to wear, and so comfortable.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I'm not a fan of penny lofafers and a suit, though I do wear these cognac tassel loafers (I bought two two pairs back in January and have given up lace ups):

https://www4.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.as...e=&attrvalue=&CmCatId=53006|53017|53350|53360


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

The standard is indeed that penny loafers and OCBDs are too informal for a suit. However, the look preferred here is not the standard one. As someone else mentioned, Trad tends to prefer its formalwear to be informal. From that perspective, penny loafers and OCBDs go quite well with suits, especially the sort of dartless, natural shoulder suits that are pined after in these parts.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Some fodder: I found this posted by Doctor Damage in the trad photo discussion.


Doctor Damage said:


> The following photo is from 2003 and he's wearing a suit with 3/2 roll and shiny Sebago Classic penny loafers.


----------



## kkollwitz (Oct 31, 2005)

"Penny loafers with seersucker and poplin suits" is true here in Greenville, SC, but also there's a tradition of wearing pennies year 'round with suits except on the most serious occasions, e.g., funerals.


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

I've only done it with a poplin suit.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Over forty years ago, when I was in junior high, we often wore Weejun penny loafers with suits. My father explained to me that this was not exactly proper, which made me want to do it even more. However, in those days, Bass also made a pair of loafers that were not pennies, similar to their Lewis of today, but in a nicer leather. These were black, and I wore them for a time. However, I have recently acquired a charcoal gray BB flannel sack, and I'm seriously considering wearing it with pennies and a BB red Uni stripe OCBD, and one of my growing collection of narrow ties. I wouldn't visit the White House in such a getup, but at least in my mind it has developed some appeal. I'm convinced it's OK to do if it's on purpose and you know better. Maybe I'll take pictures, post them and smile at the ensuing scorn.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

My father wears loafers exclusively. He has 4 different both brown and black broken in casual tassels and brown and black nice new tassels. He wears the causal ones with everything, and the nicer ones with suits or slacks and a dress shirt. I don't even think he owns lace ups except for his tuxedo shoes. He isn't always 100% proper but he does always look good, even in his loafers and a suit.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't do it myself but admire the ease and confidence of those who do. Interestingly, I see it most often in NYC. Successful men who don't care a fig for the "rules."

tjs


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I wear nice Alden loafers with suits alot. I don't see the issue here.


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

It all comes down to what you are comfortable with. Ironically, I wore my BB unlined shell pennies yesterday with a vintage Brooks glenplaid suit (made in the early 60s), white poplin button down, and narrow navy blue knit tie. Were the penny loafers the "proper" shoe to wear, no they weren't. But that's the point sometimes isn't it? Life would be boring if we all dressed by the numbers every morning. Working in Manhattan, in a very conservative suit only environment, wearing my shell penny loafers is nearly akin to wearing chucks with a suit. And that's why I like it.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^itis nice to see your post


----------

